# Opinions on this light?



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking for lighting for a 18" cube and I came across this.

http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Reef-Bright-Clamp-On-Quad-p/56207.htm


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen videos of tanks running the beamsworks LEDs and they look very bright but how long they last I have no idea. Seems to be hit and miss with lights from aqua traders. Some people say they died after a month and other say they have been using their light for 4 years no problems. Its not a lot of money so be a guinne pig and let us know if they are any good. I was looking at this unit for my tank also.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

I have 2 beamswork led fixtures for a couple of my cichlid tanks and I'm very happy with them. Using their freshwater bright to watch my fish and grow low light plants (anubias mostly) versus attempting to keep corals is a whole different ball game though.

I'm a bit torn because, while they're cheap fixtures, I could just save my cash and apply it towards a decent T5 or higher end led fixture. If I knew they'd be sufficient, I'd go for it. I still might anyway. If I get a year strong out of a fixture like this, I think it will have paid for itself anyway, considering electricity and bulbs for non-led.


----------

